# Adobe Flash



## EJDeBrun (Jul 28, 2017)

Is anyone else celebrating the end of this god-forbidden plug-in?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2017)

I am now I know it's going.


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jul 29, 2017)

It'll be a relief to never have to update that damned player ever again. Pray to the internet gods that it helps reduce the amount of video ads. Those things drive me nuts, especially on thesaurus.com.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes! I deal a lot with filtered networks and it's a pain getting flash to work properly whenever they do anything major in the background that alters their update server IP address blocks of which there are many. Oh Happy days when it's all delivered through HTML. No extra filtering rules required.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 30, 2017)

Not to mention the fact that if you're not careful those updates will also install just about every program Google ever wrote....

In fact let me just hop over to the pet hates thread...


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2017)

I tended to find that the only thing Adobe wanted to install on an update was Google Chrome - that said I always kept updates to a manual warning and then I chose to update. 

Also don't worry I'm sure something else will come along to replace Adobe flash to ensure that those video ads remain annoying


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 30, 2017)

Well I may have exaggerated a little  but it was always that and the Google toolbar thingy. I remember, after having to manually remove them both, I switched to manual updates which is always my preferred approach, which only made me even more mad because I was the one who had accidentally allowed it to automatically update in the first place. Grrrrr.

And of course you're right you have to watch every update and install like a hawk nowadays.


----------

